# Batangas, Belize, or Zambales?



## American Patriot (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm considering buying or building in Batangas, Belize, or Zambales. 

Which location would you choose, and why?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

American Patriot said:


> I'm considering buying or building in Batangas, Belize, or Zambales.
> 
> Which location would you choose, and why?


Hi and welcome to the forum, perhaps introduce yourself so members get a better feel for what you are looking for, I googled Belize and could only find scattered Barangay's around the Philippines.

Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

American Patriot said:


> I'm considering buying or building in Batangas, Belize, or Zambales.
> 
> Which location would you choose, and why?


I would chose Palawan  because no earthquakes and very seldom any typhons. I know of only two since 1964 and they have been at different parts.. (IOne passed certral, and Yolanda DIDNT realy pass Palawan but was so wide so most north part got a bit of it.)

Batangas and Zambales are in "The North Typhon Belt" where almost all typhons go.

ALL main islands except Palawan have had earthquakes which can be seen when looking at earthquake maps. Thats why I changed my mind to Palawan  Even if building strong it isnt much use of it if it fall into a sinkhole. E g Bohol got sinkholes because of earthquake made big holes in the limestome ground fall in. 

A foreigner - Filipina couple with wife from Batangas moved from Batangas to Palawan because they found Batangas to dangerous. But I dont know which part of Batangas they lived in before.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi American Patriot and good to hear from you again.

I don't live to far from Batangas and this entire area is beautiful and a vacation spot, Laguna, Batangas, Tagatay so it's really up to you where you'd set up home, I've never been to Batangas but the In-laws are constantly traveling there and also in Tagatay the entire Laguna area is a hot springs, pool resort mountainous region and during the holidays people from Manila travel here or they used to until Covid.

I don't like to travel to Manila so if you want to get out of the city I think just about anywhere outside Manila would be a good spot especially if they have good internet and food choices, malls ect... Not sure if you're married but if the wife has In-laws in this area you could wind up building your home with them lol..., the crooks in the reality business are real and you would really need a good lawyer to figure out if the house/land is clear.

Sta Rosa Laguna is a nice area it can be crowded on the Eastern side, you could safely buy a home from a realtor or condo and Sta Rosa has a Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Office in that area including and a very large S & R food club. 

Calamba Laguna at the end of this year will be working on a major construction of an upper rail transit system to Manila, the timeline for completion will be about 4 - 5 years.


----------



## American Patriot (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you all for your feedback. Belize and Palawan are out because the wife wants to be closer to Manila, so it looks like it's a choice between Batangas and Zambales. Will also be building or buying in Tagaytay but looking for beachfront property too.


----------



## dwfleury (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, not to the site  Planning retirement soon and been wondering about Pundaquit. Seems like a good spot for an expat married to Filipinno. nice long beach, seems clean enough, away typhoons although i am aware that they come through, but i believe we would get the taill end of the typhoon.

does anyone have anything to share about Zamabales and Pundaquit? We are still a few years away but i do believe in planning ahead of time  As a Canadian i would like to be close to other expats and not just surrounded by Filipinnos. no offence to anyone of course, i just think that every once and a while i will require some English  

Anything anyone has to share i would love to hear about it


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

That's the strange thing about the Philippines everywhere you go you are surrounded by filipinos. There are higher consentrations of foreigners like Angeles or Barreto Subic, depends if you like drunks and girlie bars. We are in Bataan but 25 mins from the sea and rarely see another foreigner. Trace Martires in Cavite is becoming a hotspot for foreigners, may be worth a look. The YouTube channel, The Philippines info channel, promotes the area quite heavily.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been to the area several times and never seen an expat walking around when I was driving. The shoreline is mostly full of resort of all levels, and I know expats have ownership interest in several. One neighbor here in Subic Bay Freeport has his resort for sale.

I did find the area relatively clean. If you are really interested they only way to know is to spend some time there. One issue I would have with living there is probably the lack of good medical facilities.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> I have been to the area several times and never seen an expat walking around when I was driving


 Perhaps they have followed the Filipino custom to not walk if not have to 
Many Filipinos get shock when I tell them its news if my close to 90yo mother dont walk at least 1 kilometers a day, often 2, seldom 5. Then one around 30yo Filipina said she would die if she would try to walk over 500 neters 
Filipinos stared at a foreigner just because he walked a few houndred meters from home to supermarket and a jeepney driver even stoped and offered him to be driven and pay later, believing the foreigner walked that "far" just because he was out of cash 🤣

But there are exceptions.
E g my business partner walk 2 x 10 km when he has needed to get out to highway when the public "road" is to deep mudd to even manage to drive offroad motorbike at!
And a Swedish friend of mine jogged at Bataan. In the beginning Filipinos found him nuts, but then a few, then more and more Filipinos started copying him,. Filipinos are often good at copying  


Concerning "far" many Asians have much different messure than e g Swedes. E g one said when we discussed location where I could settle far from neighbours:
-This place (at photo) is far from neighbours
-...What building is it at the right at the photo?
-Its the far neighbour.
That was around 30 meters away.. 🤣🤣🤣

Me with an other RURAL living Filipina:
-How deep is the river at your village during dry period? I asked thinking of if it was possible to paddle canoe there during dry season. 
-Which river??? There is no river here.
-But I see at map its a river just behind where the road ends behind the village.
-Oh that river!!! Thats faaar from our village. 
Its around 200 meters from the CENTRE of the village (where they live) 🤣🤣🤣 
Even these very poor Filipinos having short of food mostly, when they happen to have some money, iinstead of saving the money and walk, they pay tricycle the 400 meters between town and village even when they dont have any heavy to carry!!! In comparing I have 400 meters to my mailbox from my house in Sweden and sometimes I have walked such distance at crutches. Once even in deep snow at crutches but that I dont want to do again


----------



## dwfleury (9 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> That's the strange thing about the Philippines everywhere you go you are surrounded by filipinos. There are higher consentrations of foreigners like Angeles or Barreto Subic, depends if you like drunks and girlie bars. We are in Bataan but 25 mins from the sea and rarely see another foreigner. Trace Martires in Cavite is becoming a hotspot for foreigners, may be worth a look. The YouTube channel, The Philippines info channel, promotes the area quite heavily.


Thanks for the tips Gary


----------

